# Acer Aspire 7552G, CPU/GPU-Temperatur auslesen !



## Bubu (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo!

Wie kann ich die CPU- und GPU-Temperatur auf meinem Notebook auslesen?

Acer Aspire 7552G-N934G50Mnkk
AMD® Phenom™ II X4 N930 (Quad-Core)
Chipsatz AMD® RS M880
Grafikchip ATI® Mobility Radeon™ HD 5850 mit 1024MB
4 GB Ram  DDR3-1066
500 GB HD
Microsoft® Windows® 7 Home Premium 64 Bit

MfG      Bubu


----------



## Almdudler2604 (24. Februar 2011)

hatte das problem am anfang mit meinem acer laptop auch, seitdem nutze ich den "CPUID HWMonitor" funktioniert einwandfrei.
hab mich aber seitdem damit gar nich mehr beschäftigt.


----------

